# Stereo Build Up 95 Fleetwood



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I finally started it yesterday and worked with it some today.

I put 2-6.5 componets woofers in each door in the front, I put the tweeters in the front and middle pillars.. that's about all of done so far. Will post pics tomarrow.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 5 2005, 08:27 PM
> *I finally started it yesterday and worked with it some today.
> 
> I put 2-6.5 componets woofers in each door in the front, I put the tweeters in the front and middle pillars.. that's about all of done so far. Will post pics tomarrow.
> [snapback]3228668[/snapback]​*


good to hear, took you long enough, but at least your finally getting it done.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 5 2005, 10:29 PM
> *good to hear, took you long enough, but at least your finally getting it done.
> [snapback]3228678[/snapback]​*


Yea it has taken longer then I had antisipated. I'm in no real hurry though. I'm just trying to take my time and do it right. :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's some pics of the doors.....and a pic of the backseat :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

looks good so far i guess....


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

ty


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I could make some comments about the placement of the components, but I'm not...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 6 2005, 10:26 AM
> *I could make some comments about the placement of the components, but I'm not...
> [snapback]3231462[/snapback]​*


i was thinking the same......hard to hold back, but i am....lol

its his work let him be proud of it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 6 2005, 01:01 PM
> *i was thinking the same......hard to hold back, but i am....lol
> 
> its his work let him be proud of it
> [snapback]3231632[/snapback]​*


Exactly...


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Yea I know.....I shoulda mounted the tweeters closer. Hopefully it will be ok. After I put them in I read that more then 8 inches apart from the woofer is less desirable. Guess I will just have to see. Worse case.....change it


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

they are kinda high, but i was getting more at the mids in the door that fire into the seat....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 6 2005, 05:52 PM
> *they are kinda high, but i was getting more at the mids in the door that fire into the seat....
> [snapback]3232928[/snapback]​*


You went there, I didn't...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

as far as mids are concern, the one on the left is fine [being that that would be the only place in the door panel to place it (BUT thats were kick panels come in at)], the one on the right will fire into the leather...
and having the tweets that far away from the woofers will give you a mixed front stage, might sound a bit off... but as far as looks are concerned, it looks very CLEAN to me, very good craftsmanship...

and who knows, it might not sound off after all, might just be one of those car audio myths...

-qs


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

After I did it I was like I shoulda done it like this! That can be changed easy though.

Do you think it will have poor sound quality having the tweeters where I put them in the pillars?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Also....I figured that since my dash didn't have any speakers that the tweeters up higher would be good. Maybe not...I'm not a Pro


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *Do you think it will have poor sound quality having the tweeters where I put them in the pillars?*


hook up your head unit and find out. If you like it, leave em if you don't, move em


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EightN9ne_@Jun 6 2005, 07:17 PM
> *hook up your head unit and find out.  If you like it, leave em if you don't, move em
> [snapback]3233368[/snapback]​*


  exactly


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 6 2005, 04:15 PM
> *You went there, I didn't...
> [snapback]3233069[/snapback]​*


and thats as far as i'm going, unlike others.....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 6 2005, 04:40 PM
> *After I did it I was like I shoulda done it like this! That can be changed easy though.
> 
> Do you think it will have poor sound quality having the tweeters where I put them in the pillars?
> [snapback]3233167[/snapback]​*


since your looking for an opion, idk bout putting them both right there on the armrest, but you could've put one of them there, and the other one on the back armrest...or leave it in the pillar.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

damn i wish i seen this thread last week........... best buy told me 6x9 in rear ( correct ) but 4x6 in the front...... i need to get some 6.5. 

did you just cut a hole there for the grill to be seen or did you have to mount it another way? ( door) im talkin about the stock location. i like the look of seeing the grill rather then behind the fabrick


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jun 6 2005, 10:24 PM
> *damn i wish i seen this thread last week...........  best buy told me 6x9 in rear ( correct ) but 4x6 in the front......    i need to get some 6.5.
> 
> did you just cut a hole there for the grill to be seen or did you have to mount it another way? ( door)  im talkin about the stock location.  i like the look of seeing the grill rather then behind the fabrick
> [snapback]3234182[/snapback]​*


I just mounted them on the outside of the carpeted area. 1 hole in the steel where the stock speaker was and there was another hole in the steel where I put the other 1.

It was fairly simple.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 6 2005, 10:24 PM
> *since your looking for an opion, idk bout putting them both right there on the armrest, but you could've put one of them there, and the other one on the back armrest...or leave it in the pillar.
> [snapback]3234181[/snapback]​*


I'm not going to have a backseat. I'm not putting anything in the rear doors.

I am building a spot behind the driver seat to fit my wheelchair, and I will make something custom for a person the sit in the passenger back.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EightN9ne_@Jun 6 2005, 07:17 PM
> *hook up your head unit and find out.  If you like it, leave em if you don't, move em
> [snapback]3233368[/snapback]​*


tru that...

being that your gonna have 4 6.5 woofers and 4 (prolly 26mm) tweets JUST for front stage, you might not be able to tell the difference if you have them up where they are now or if they were where you said you _should_ have put them... i would say, strap up the front stage to the cd player and see how it goes b4 you do the rear-fill and the subs... because if you do it ALL and then strap up to see how it sounds, you wont know WHAT's "off-key" and what's not, its better to test as you go you know?


-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 6 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I'm not going to have a backseat. I'm not putting anything in the rear doors.
> 
> I am building a spot behind the driver seat to fit my wheelchair, and I will make something custom for a person the sit in the passenger back.
> [snapback]3234295[/snapback]​*


in that case, its too late, but i woulda put the mid's that are aimed at the side of the seat in kick panels, and put a tweeter in each kick panel as well, and mounted the other tweeters on the arm rests of the door, but it looks like its too late for that....


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 7 2005, 12:10 AM
> *in that case, its too late, but i woulda put the mid's that are aimed at the side of the seat in kick panels, and put a tweeter in each kick panel as well, and mounted the other tweeters on the arm rests of the door, but it looks like its too late for that....
> [snapback]3234633[/snapback]​*


Yea I coulda done something like that.....

But see since I don't use my feet to drive I kinda rest my left foot right where the kick panel would be. I have to keep my feets away from the pedals.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

OK, I was looking at this since I'm planning my system and wanted to see what somebody else was doing. Don't take this the wrong way, but I have some questions: First, why would you mount the tweeters in the A-pillar rather than in the stock location in the door panel? Why would you mount the speakers so you can see the nasty blackness rather than mount them behind the factory panel? It's not like they're especially attractive speakers. Personally, I think it kind of detracts from the clean looks of the inside of a Fleetwood. If you're trying to impress somebody with your stereo, turn it up.  

Maybe your intent is different from mine, but I was planning to upgrade the stock components and keep the sleek look while looking for decent sound. Plus I was going to add a couple 12s in the trunk and call it a day. I'm not looking to set any records or anything, but the stock system is 11 years old and shot to shit.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 7 2005, 09:51 AM
> *OK, I was looking at this since I'm planning my system and wanted to see what somebody else was doing.  Don't take this the wrong way, but I have some questions:  First, why would you mount the tweeters in the A-pillar rather than in the stock location in the door panel?  Why would you mount the speakers so you can see the nasty blackness rather than mount them behind the factory panel?  It's not like they're especially attractive speakers.  Personally, I think it kind of detracts from the clean looks of the inside of a Fleetwood.  If you're trying to impress somebody with your stereo, turn it up.
> 
> Maybe your intent is different from mine, but I was planning to upgrade the stock components and keep the sleek look while looking for decent sound.  Plus I was going to add a couple 12s in the trunk and call it a day.  I'm not looking to set any records or anything, but the stock system is 11 years old and shot to shit.
> ...


Only room for 1 tweeter in the stock spot.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

And my intent is way different


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 7 2005, 07:36 AM
> *Yea I coulda done something like that.....
> 
> But see since I don't use my feet to drive I kinda rest my left foot right where the kick panel would be. I have to keep my feets away from the pedals.
> [snapback]3236173[/snapback]​*


what did i miss?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 7 2005, 02:59 PM
> *what did i miss?
> [snapback]3237607[/snapback]​*


I couldn't tell ya!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Just got done finishing my Box


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 9 2005, 11:28 AM
> *Just got done finishing my Box
> [snapback]3248264[/snapback]​*


Now THAT looks very good! :thumbsup: 
What's it tuned to?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2005, 12:27 PM
> *Now THAT looks very good! :thumbsup:
> What's it tuned to?
> [snapback]3248449[/snapback]​*


32 htz Thanks!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 9 2005, 12:28 PM
> *32 htz Thanks!
> [snapback]3248460[/snapback]​*


That should sound quite nice, I will give credit where credit is due...  
Do you have someone helping you on this, or are you doing it all on your own?


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2005, 12:31 PM
> *That should sound quite nice, I will give credit where credit is due...
> Do you have someone helping you on this, or are you doing it all on your own?
> [snapback]3248475[/snapback]​*


Me and my roommate work on it when we feel like it. I work on it more, cause he works.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 9 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Me and my roommate work on it when we feel like it. I work on it more, cause he works.
> [snapback]3248495[/snapback]​*


I was hoping you had some help...
If that box is "correct" for the W-7's it should wang and look very nice too...


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 9 2005, 12:43 PM
> *I was hoping you had some help...
> If that box is "correct" for the W-7's it should wang and look very nice too...
> [snapback]3248549[/snapback]​*


I made it to Exact JL Specs.

1.75 cubic ft per sub port is 24" long 1.75" wide, and 14" tall tuned at 32 hz


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I will post more pics of progess as I get em.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

yes, pictures are gooooood....lol


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Some recent pics of my Car.....

I had to build a different box cause the one I posted before was to big.....It is not completely done yet, but should be done soon.

Found out that 1 of my w7's sounds like it about to take a shit. I don't get it....it's brand fucking new. I might have to replace it. 

Overall when I turn it up loud....it sounds great. Screamssssss! 

I will post more pics later....


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry for shitty pics. Was kinda hard to get all the shit in the camara


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

your interioe looks like the color matches mine. what did you do with the back seat???????


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 8 2005, 09:44 PM
> *your interioe looks like the color matches mine. what did you do with the back seat???????
> [snapback]3384380[/snapback]​*


I am selling it for $50 bux


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Lookin' good mang!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jul 8 2005, 06:46 PM
> *I am selling it for $50 bux
> [snapback]3384391[/snapback]​*


EDIT: never mind, i seen it in the classifieds...........


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

nice...more pics!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

I will add some more pics when I take some more.

Thanks


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

Some updated pics

:biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hows the front stage sound with the tweeters being on the roof???


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

what a waste of a perfectly good fleetwood. shoulda boght a honda and done that shit to it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jul 11 2005, 10:36 PM
> *what a waste of a perfectly good fleetwood. shoulda boght a honda and done that shit to it
> [snapback]3397828[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jul 11 2005, 10:36 PM
> *what a waste of a perfectly good fleetwood. shoulda boght a honda and done that shit to it
> [snapback]3397828[/snapback]​*


I guess Tru riders don't have a system........

I have my reason for doing my system the way I did....Seriously y'all have to understand that I need to take my wheelchair with me when I ride. The trunk is out of the question, cause I will be gettin juice. I still have to make a spot for my chair infront of the amps on the floor. I think this is the only way I could have gone......(for the wheelchair)

I hate Honda by the way


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 11 2005, 10:32 PM
> *hows the front stage sound with the tweeters being on the roof???
> [snapback]3397806[/snapback]​*


I don't think it affects the way it sounds at all.....I personally like the way it turned out.....i'm sure others will have a different opinion....some will think it sounds fine.

You know how it is.


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

man and u in a wheelchair that tight man keep up doing your thing


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouthRadioWDSR_@Jul 11 2005, 11:20 PM
> *man and u in a wheelchair that tight man keep up doing your thing
> [snapback]3398031[/snapback]​*


Thanks man!


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

soundwise, its what u like. but be careful, tweetz break easy. and the last thing you want to do is have some drunk fuck give them the flying elbow like randy savage.


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

propz with the wheelchair bro. dont juice it tho, go with air. its a lot less tedious, less cleaning, and less batteries. plus, you can fit more subs in ur trunk, nothing like a good db drag.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jul 13 2005, 11:38 AM
> *propz with the wheelchair bro. dont juice it tho, go with air. its a lot less tedious, less cleaning, and less batteries. plus, you can fit more subs in ur trunk, nothing like a good db drag.
> [snapback]3406195[/snapback]​*


You aren't gonna make any friends on this site talking about air over juice...  
I think it's a rule or something they have here... :ugh: 

 bags = evil 

:worship: hydro's = G O D :worship:


:uh:


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *propz with the wheelchair bro. dont juice it tho, go with air. its a lot less tedious, less cleaning, and less batteries. plus, you can fit more subs in ur trunk, nothing like a good db drag. *


you might want to go re-read the topic and pay special attention to the pics of his backseat uffin:


----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

whatre u in a wheelchair for?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twistid_@Jul 13 2005, 02:29 PM
> *whatre u in a wheelchair for?
> [snapback]3407048[/snapback]​*


Because he can't walk? :dunno:


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 13 2005, 12:38 PM
> *You aren't gonna make any friends on this site talking about air over juice...
> I think it's a rule or something they have here... :ugh:
> 
> ...



oh fo sho brian. all i'm sayin is it might be a lil difficult to reach in ur trunk and clean the box. and yes, he does have a lot of speakers in his back seat. but he could have more in his trunk and go with air if he's not lookin for the hassle of juice. its not contest juice over air, but if you're not the enthusiast of juice as layitlow members are, you could get an equal pay out for the want of a controlled, independent, suspension, and go with higher dbz. this 95 fleetwood actually gave me a good idea for my backseat, and a couple 15's.


----------



## CrownVicAttack (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EightN9ne_@Jul 13 2005, 01:13 PM
> *you might want to go re-read the topic and pay special attention to the pics of his backseat  uffin:
> [snapback]3406749[/snapback]​*


i'll pay special attention to ur mom. pay attention to syntax, the addition of the word more means an addition of the understood concept that this fleetwood has a bangin back seat. much like ur mom. even with juice he can still add more beat to ur mom in the backseat.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 13 2005, 03:09 PM
> *Because he can't walk?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3407274[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CrownVicAttack_@Jul 13 2005, 03:00 PM
> *i'll pay special attention to ur mom. pay attention to syntax, the addition of the word more means an addition of the understood concept that this fleetwood has a bangin back seat. much like ur mom. even with juice he can still add more beat to ur mom in the backseat.
> [snapback]3407883[/snapback]​*


go take that "thug" talk to lowrider.com :uh:


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

clean install. got to give props when someone hooks up his stuff hisself, then you can blame noone but yourself and have all the pride.


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice work man, you must have deep pockets with all that JL audio. Doing any screens?


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

damn man your system is fuckin hard ass hell man....I just wanted to know did you go to audio school or did you pick it up on your owen becuse that shit crazy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE (Apr 23, 2005)

oh one more thing I think its tight that your in a wheelchair becuse that shows that no matter what happends in life dont stop on yourdreams or leting other people hold you back from doing what u want do!!!but anywas keep tham pics comeing man. fuck all tham haterzzz that dont like the system setup. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------

